# Simatic S5 Kabel am Notebook verwenden?



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

Moin, moin,

wir haben unser altes PG 740 ausgetauscht und durch einen neueres
Notebook ersetzt. Kann ich das Kabel vom PG auch am Notebook
verwenden, oder sollte ich mir nen neues zulegen? Es passt genau
auf den Druckerport (LPT1), aber dieser läßt sich in S5 gar nicht auswählen.

Danke und Gruß
Manfred


----------



## volker (20 Juni 2005)

das kabel kannst du natürlich verwenden. du brauchst aber auf jeden fall einen adapter rs232 -> tty. oder usb -> tty


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2005)

der druckerport darf auf keinen fal verwendet werden!
das ist einer paralelle schnittstelle, das S5 kabel muss an an die serielle.

ein normaler pc hat eine rs232 schnittstelle (serielle)

bei den siemens pg´s ist dort auch noch eine serielle als tty herausgeführt.

du brauchst entweder ein neues adapter kabel das einen wandler von rs232 auf tty hat, oder eben nur den wandler mit dem du dann dein vorhandenes kabel an der der rs232 des laptop betreiben kannst.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

hmm, das heißt dann dass mein jetziges kabel im stecker nicht die gesamte elektronik verstaut hat, sondern das schon das pg gemacht hat? 
ich hatte gehofft einfach irgendwo den lpt1 auf com4 zu konfigurieren und es geht...


----------



## Torsten_G (20 Juni 2005)

Früher unter DOS ging das durchaus:

MODE LPT1: = COM1:

Ja, sie ist vorbei, die schöne Zeit...   

Ob dieser kleine Kunstgriff unter 2000 oder XP auch möglich ist, entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.

Grüße

Torsten


----------



## SPS Markus (20 Juni 2005)

ne, geht nicht mehr! Für Bs ab NT benötigst du für die Schnittstellen "Gerätetreiber".


Markus


----------

